# Einszett Rubber Protection "Gummi Pflege" how long until its back in stock?



## makavelli (Mar 4, 2006)

need to order a few bits but would rather order it all together

any idea when the gummi pflege will be available to order again 

cheers

andy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Andy, 

I would say to be conservative 1 month from now. 

Sorry I can be any more specific. I am chasing Einszett and not getting anywhere fast. 

Johnny


----------



## makavelli (Mar 4, 2006)

ok cheers matey

i will probably do 2 seperate orders then 

thanx for the swift response


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thank you please 

Johnny


----------



## riz (Dec 17, 2006)

any news on this m8?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

None yet


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Just called BMW and they have the 300ml version for £3.41+VAT.
Off to buy two!


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

zakh said:


> Just called BMW and they have the 300ml version for £3.41+VAT.
> Off to buy two!


Is the BMW one the same thing?


----------



## zakh (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry for the delay. Yes it is the same thing as far as i know!


----------



## stevenh78 (Feb 3, 2007)

any update on this?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I think we are going to have to discontinue this product for the time being. I have no idea when we will ever get any 

Johnny


----------

